# nVidia Shield: la nuova console portatile di nVidia



## MilanWorld (10 Gennaio 2013)

nVidia lo scorso 7 Gennaio ha presentato nel corso del Ces 2013 a Las Vegas la sua nuova console portatile chiamata Shield basata sul nuovo Tegra 4. La console è dotata di un display di 5 pollici e di un joystick molto futuristico con altoparlanti incorporati il sistema operativo è la versione Jelly Bean di Android. Per quanto riguarda i titoli si potrà giocare ai numerosi giochi presenti sulla store di Android oltre a quelli per Pc attraverso lo ********* live via Wifi senza problemi di lag

Ecco il video di nVidia Shield in azione


----------



## Brain84 (10 Gennaio 2013)

A me fa un tantino schifo..cos'ha di portatile poi devo ancora capirlo


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sembra tutt'altro che portatile sta roba.


----------



## Miro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Alla nVidia hanno soldi da buttare  inserirsi nel mercato delle console portatili in questo momento è folle.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la parola censurata cos'è?


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

Da pazzi... Aspetto di vedere lo steam box


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma la parola censurata cos'è?



Credo striming.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Gennaio 2013)

Il senso del paddone e dello schermo minuscolo?


----------



## DennyJersey (11 Gennaio 2013)

Il pad stile xbox è una buona scelta. Lo schermo forse potrebbe essere più grande. Il vero problema dei giochi nel mondo android e che non sono molti i titoli da hardcore gamer (chi comprerebbe una console invece di un cellulare).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

Mi pare si possa collegare a uno schermo esterno, avevo visto un video dove il gioco andava sia sullo schermo piccolo che su uno schermo grande esterno


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2013)

joystick molto futuristico ??? ma è uguale a ps3/xbox ... 

detto questo... boh per me questi tipi di accessori non avranno mai piu un futuro... purtroppo i telefoni se li mangeranno e rimarranno le consolle da casa e i giochi per telefoni e tablet


----------

